# BUG REPORT: 921 Recording Bug



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know if this has anything to do with the split recording bug/reboot problem but here are some details.

I was watching a Recorded show tonight when my 921 rebooted, all on its own. After the reboot the recording that was in progress was split, and recording had resumed. Now here is the interessting bit.

I was watching a recored Stargate episode while another episode of stargate was being recorded, both were aired on SciFi. The unusual part: after selecting Stargate from the recorded list, the little transparent banner appears at the top of the screen with some program info. The REC light was on! Interessting I thought so I tried playing some other prerecorded shows, no record light. HMM.

Steps to reproduce Bug: Set a repeating timer to record a show, or two timers for same show at different times, but same station & title. Wait until show is being recorded a second time, start playing the recorded show and see if REC shows up in the banner. 

I haven't tried this with a second show, but it seemed to be repeatable, I wonder if this had somthing to do with the reboot. ie playing back a show with the same title, ch as one being recorded confused things?


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

I've confirmed a second instance of this record bug. Recorded Cats on A&E earlier, set a timer to record a second showing of the show.

After the second timer went off I went to the PVR list and started playing cats, the fully recorded episode, and the record light was on in the Transparent banner that appears briefly when playback starts.

Hope this helps track down somthing.


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is another part to this record bug. While Playing back the 1st recording (2nd recording of show is in progress) if you press STOP, Both the playback stops and the In Progess recording. 

As an Example Lets Say you're an ULTRAMAN fan and you set a timer to record ULTRAMAN at 5PM M-F. It's been a busy week and you look forward to catching up on your recorded episodes on Friday. You get home early Friday, say 5:15 PM and start watching Mondays recorded episode. Just as you get into the show, the phone rings and you hit STOP. Unknowingly you have just STOPPED the Friday recording.

Give it a try, works great, every time. At least on my 921.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

The Stop button stopping multiple recordings is a known bug. see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22802


----------

